# Grave Problème Avec Mon G5 !



## galactyk (10 Juin 2006)

Depuis décembre 2004 je suis équipé d'un imac G5.. Au début il marchait du feu de Dieu et je n'avais aucun grave problème avec cet appareil (nuisances sonores ou autres).. Mais depuis déja une bonne année (même plus) j'ai a faire a ces nuisances sonores. C'est insupportable: le ventilateur situé a l'intérieur de l'ordinateur tourne à fond (et quand je dis à fond c'est vraiment bruyant) 5 minutes après le démarrage de l'ordinateur.. Et encore, plus je lance de logiciels après le démarrage, plus le ventilateur se déclanche rapidement.. Ceci ne se produisait pas au début, c'est à dire dans les 5 premiers mois où j'ai eu l'appareil.. 

J'ai demandé aide à mon informaticien Apple qui n'a pas vraiment été en mesure de me dire d'où venait cette anomalie (car oui, ce problème n'est pas normal).. Cependant cet informaticien m'a dit que cela pouvait venir d'un logiciel.. J'ai tout de suite pensé au logiciel LimeWire (partage de fichiers) que j'ai téléchargé peu avant mon problème. Alors je me suis empréssé de supprimer ce logiciel et tout ce qui pouvait avoir rapport à lui.. Mais non, le problème persistait. Je l'ai donc réinstallé.

Cela fait donc plus d'un an que j'en ai plein les oreilles (je commence a être habitué) à chaque fois que je lance mon ordi.. De plus ce n'est pas très discret et agréable pour les personnes qui me cotoient car je vous assure qu'au bout d'une heure de cette ventilation (on peut même dire que çà siffle), on en a vraiment marre. Comme je l'ai dit, j'avais fini par m'y habituer mais cette dernière semaine est la raison pour laquelle je sollicite votre aide à tous.

Voilà maintenant non seulement l'ordinateur ventile à fond mais en plus son activité se suspend dès que même pas 3 logiciels sont en marche.. Alors j'appuie sur une des touches du clavier pour le réacitver mais même pas 10 sec. après il se réeteint.. Je quitte donc tous les logiciels en activitée mais cela continue quand même, jusqu'à environ 3 minutes tout ce bazar finit (enfin) par s'arrêter.. CE N'EST PAS TOUT, Il arrive même qu'après que j'ai réactivé l'ordinateur en appuyant sur une touche du clavier ou en cliquant sur la souris, le ventilation s'accélère encore plus (on dirait un avion de chasse !) et ensuite l'ordinateur s'éteint carrément, et je doit carrément débrancher la prise pendant 15 minutes pour ensuite pouvoir le rallumer sans que l'on entende ce bruit de malade.. Je trouve tout de même çà assez grave pour une machine de cette valeur..

COMMENT POUVEZ VOUS M'AIDER ?

D'abord n'hésitez pas à me faire part d'une réponse si vous connaissez les mêmes problèmes que moi. Je ne pense pas être seul puisque j'ai vu sur Internet que des petits génies allaient même jusqu'a constuire des pots d'échappement (je ne rigoles pas) pour réduire ce bruit insupportable. Pour autant je pense qu'il doit y avoir des moyens plus simples et je le répètes CE PROBLÈME N'EST PAS NORMAL.

Si bien sur vous avez une solution dites là moi, ou proposez moi s'en une.. Par exemple, est ce que cela pourrait venir d'un logiciel, d'un téléchargement, d'un virus (?? je croyais que les macs étaient protégés plus que n'importe quels autres ordis..).

JE VOUS REMERCIE DE VOTRE ATTENTION ET JE RESTE À VOTRE DISPOSITION.
MERCI
@+


----------



## JPTK (10 Juin 2006)

galactyk a dit:
			
		

> Depuis décembre 2004 je suis équipé d'un imac G5.. Au début il marchait du feu de Dieu et je n'avais aucun grave problème avec cet appareil (nuisances sonores ou autres).. Mais depuis déja une bonne année (même plus) j'ai a faire a ces nuisances sonores. C'est insupportable: le ventilateur situé a l'intérieur de l'ordinateur tourne à fond (et quand je dis à fond c'est vraiment bruyant) 5 minutes après le démarrage de l'ordinateur.. Et encore, plus je lance de logiciels après le démarrage, plus le ventilateur se déclanche rapidement.. Ceci ne se produisait pas au début, c'est à dire dans les 5 premiers mois où j'ai eu l'appareil..
> 
> J'ai demandé aide à mon informaticien Apple qui n'a pas vraiment été en mesure de me dire d'où venait cette anomalie (car oui, ce problème n'est pas normal).. Cependant cet informaticien m'a dit que cela pouvait venir d'un logiciel.. J'ai tout de suite pensé au logiciel LimeWire (partage de fichiers) que j'ai téléchargé peu avant mon problème. Alors je me suis empréssé de supprimer ce logiciel et tout ce qui pouvait avoir rapport à lui.. Mais non, le problème persistait. Je l'ai donc réinstallé.
> 
> ...





Bon déjà, ça fait un bail que tu aurais du renvoyer ce mac défectueux chez apple, s'il est encore sous garantie, c'est la 1ère chose à faire, un imac normal ne fait pas de bruit, certainement pas celui que tu décris en tout cas, tu as un grave problème et c'est pas un logiciel qui peut créer ça, encore moins un virus puisqu'il n'en existe pas pour OSX *(il va falloir vous le marquer au fer rouge sur les fesses à mon avis...)*

Surtout que malgré la réinstall, le problème reste le même donc direct au SAV !

Regarde si ton imac fait partie de cette série.


----------



## xanadu (10 Juin 2006)

Bonjour
Oui effectivement c'est inhabituel !
J'ai eu quelques soucis différents: Sur un Processeur 2 x 2,7GHz, les ventilateurs se lancent quelques secondes à chaque lancement d'une application gourmande en mémoire.
C'est au niveau de " Économiseur d'énergie > Options >.. Performance du processeur que j'ai décidé de la regler sur réduite.
Sur réduite: aucun siflement ni bruit  
Sur automatique ou maximale ; siflement  

Donc comme te l'a suggéré notre ami " JPTK"  retour au SAV

@+


----------



## pasc (10 Juin 2006)

Tu peux aussi regarder ici.

Mais à l'instar de jaipatoukompri, je pense qu'un retour au SAV s'impose.


----------



## galactyk (10 Juin 2006)

oui j'ai lu le sujet lancé par 'titigrou' et il a le même problème que moi en somme. Comme quelqu'un me l'a dit, si on va dans Économiseur D'énergie et qu'on met la performance du processeur sur faible, çà doit aller mieux. Ce n'est pas le cas pour moi puisque je n'ai lancé que Safari y'as 2 minutes (qu'est pas très gourmand en mémoire) et au moment ou je vous écrit la ventilation commence a être de plus en plus bruyante. 

Quand au SAV : comme je vous le dit j'ai acheté cet ordinateur dans un magasin Apple de ma ville et je l'ai laissé tout le mois d'aout 2005 pour qu'il detecte un problème. Il m'ont juste dit que çà POUVAIT venir de LimeWire. J'ai à nouveau supprimé tout ce qui avait rapport à LimeWire hier soir mais ce matin c'est toujours le même barrouf. Pourtant comme le dit 'titigrou' dans l'autre topic, je n'ai pas trop envie de vendre mon G5 pour un PC.


----------



## Laurent_h (10 Juin 2006)

Bonjour, 

As-tu vérifié la température de ton iMac, car des coupures comme ça peuvent aussi etre dues à une trop haute température du CPU.
Temperature monitor : ici


Si les temprératures sont élevées, tu devrais l'ouvrir pour vérifier qu'il n'est pas encombré de poussière.


----------



## misterbizz (10 Juin 2006)

salut je vais peut-étre dire une bétise mais je pense que c'est la poussiére qui doit empécher les ventilos de bien refroidir et de tourner correctement(sans bruits) alors c'est sur qu il faut ouvrir la machine mais quand je vois la tour de mon futur ex PC (oui pc d accord mais bon la poussier pc ou mac hein...) et bien en 3 ou 4 mois les ventilos sont toujours encrasser alors si j ai dit une annerie j'en suis désolé mais j ai souvent reglé mais problémes de bruits et de chaleur en nettoyant les ventilos
bon courage


----------



## JPTK (10 Juin 2006)

galactyk a dit:
			
		

> oui j'ai lu le sujet lancé par 'titigrou' et il a le même problème que moi en somme. Comme quelqu'un me l'a dit, si on va dans Économiseur D'énergie et qu'on met la performance du processeur sur faible, çà doit aller mieux. Ce n'est pas le cas pour moi puisque je n'ai lancé que Safari y'as 2 minutes (qu'est pas très gourmand en mémoire) et au moment ou je vous écrit la ventilation commence a être de plus en plus bruyante.
> 
> Quand au SAV : comme je vous le dit j'ai acheté cet ordinateur dans un magasin Apple de ma ville et je l'ai laissé tout le mois d'aout 2005 pour qu'il detecte un problème. Il m'ont juste dit que çà POUVAIT venir de LimeWire. J'ai à nouveau supprimé tout ce qui avait rapport à LimeWire hier soir mais ce matin c'est toujours le même barrouf. Pourtant comme le dit 'titigrou' dans l'autre topic, je n'ai pas trop envie de vendre mon G5 pour un PC.




Ouai sauf que ça c'est pas un SAV c'est un foutage de gueule ! 
Ils auraient du l'envoyer à apple, à des techniciens compétents ! 
LIMEWIRE, mais n'importe quoi franchement... :hein: 
Ca peut-être valable pour à la rigueur pour un processus qui te boufferait tout ton cpu, mais de là à déclencher les réacteurs, certainement pas.

Tu peux poser ton mac dans n'importe quel centre agréé apple ou alors le renvoyer à apple direct en leur téléphonant, ne retourne plus chez eux ils n'y connaissent rien.

Lance tout de même le moniteur d'activité qui se trouve dans le dossier utilitaire pour voir si tu as pas un truc qui te bouffe 100 % du cpu.

Démarre également sur le CD apple hardware test et lance le test long pour voir si tout est apparemment ok, les ventilos font du bruit pendant ce test je crois, c'est normal.

Si ton mac se coupe c'est qu'il y a surchauffe, s'il y a surchauffe c'est qu'il y a un problème. Ouvre tout de même le capot pour enlever la poussière mais bon à moins d'habiter dans un grenier j"ai un doute, que ça accélère les ventilos et augmente le bruit de 30 % ok mais pas de 200 %.


----------



## galactyk (10 Juin 2006)

Bon alors je vais essayer la solution que me propose MisterBizz.. Cela fait depuis décembre 2004 que je n'ai pas ouvert ce G5.
Sinon j'ai téléchargé Température Monitor et donc la température de mon CPU est autour des 70 / 75°, et d'ailleur plus le temps passe plus çà s'élève je pense arriver à 80° dans quelques minutes. Est ce que c'est trop ? normal ? Par contre pourriez vous m'expliquer ce qu'est le CPU.
Et puis pour répondre à 'jaipatoukompri', oui en effet les gens à qui j'ai eu à faire étaient incompétants.. J'ai lancé Moniteur d'activité mais je n'ai rien compris à ce que tu m'a dit sur le CPU , je ne sais pas ce que c'est. Et puis j'ai aussi cherché le disque où il y l'Apple Hardware Test mais il y a deux CD où çà en parle y'en a un c'est 'Extra Software En Apple Hardware Test' et l'autre c'est 'Logiciels Supplémentaires et Apple Hardware Test'. Lequel je dois lancer et que où est ce que je retrouve ce Hardware Test sur mon ordi ?
Merci de m'éclairer..


----------



## JPTK (10 Juin 2006)

galactyk a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors je vais essayer la solution que me propose MisterBizz.. Cela fait depuis décembre 2004 que je n'ai pas ouvert ce G5.
> Sinon j'ai téléchargé Température Monitor et donc la température de mon CPU est autour des 70 / 75°, et d'ailleur plus le temps passe plus çà s'élève je pense arriver à 80° dans quelques minutes. Est ce que c'est trop ? normal ? Par contre pourriez vous m'expliquer ce qu'est le CPU.
> Et puis pour répondre à 'jaipatoukompri', oui en effet les gens à qui j'ai eu à faire étaient incompétants.. J'ai lancé Moniteur d'activité mais je n'ai rien compris à ce que tu m'a dit sur le CPU , je ne sais pas ce que c'est. Et puis j'ai aussi cherché le disque où il y l'Apple Hardware Test mais il y a deux CD où çà en parle y'en a un c'est 'Extra Software En Apple Hardware Test' et l'autre c'est 'Logiciels Supplémentaires et Apple Hardware Test'. Lequel je dois lancer et que où est ce que je retrouve ce Hardware Test sur mon ordi ?
> Merci de m'éclairer..



Un imac doit tourner aux alentours des 60°C, 70°C en cas de grosses grosses sollicitations pendant quelques heures (mais vraiment du gros), 80°C c'est la temp maxi avant extinction des feux pour sécurité, il n'y a pas à tergiverser ton mac à tous les symptômes de l'imac G5 pourri.

Le CPU c'est le processeur, donc dans le moniteur d'activité, tu sélectionnes bien tous les processus en cours et puis tu classes par "activité processeur" en %, si tu en as un qui fait + de 50 % alors que tu fais rien, il y a un soucis, mais quand bien même ça sera le cas ça ne devrait pas engendrer ce que tu vis, à moins qu'il y ait un processus à 100 %.
Là j'ai pas le temps mais si t'as rien pané je ré-expliquerai à moins que quelqu'un d'autre le fasse avant


----------



## galactyk (10 Juin 2006)

Oké j'ai compris.. Et ben par exemple là tu vois je n'utilise que Safari comme logiciel et il stagne a peu près autour des 30% ... Il va vraiment très rarement au dessus de 50%.
Et sinon pour la température ben oui c'est grave donc puisque là ça fait 5 minutes que j'ai allumé et que j'en suis a 73%.. À mon avis çà doit venir de la poussière à l'interieur de ma machine... Sinon çà voudra dire que je l'ai mal manipulé ce que je ne crois pas avoir fait.. Bon en tout cas merci. La conclusion de tout çà c'est qui faut que je passe l'aspirateur dans ma machine, et si çà va pas mieux ben je déposerai mon mac dans un centre agréé apple.. ou plutot je l'enverrai à Apple directement.


----------



## JPTK (10 Juin 2006)

Mais tu dis l'avoir depuis décembre 2004, tu as vérifié sur la page d'apple que j'ai mis en lien plus haut si ton mac faisait parti du problème d'extension ? (je remets le lien ICI)
Sinon, tu as souscris à un applecare 3 ans ? Dans le cas contraire ton mac ne sera pris en charge que s'il fait partie des mac concernés par l'extension de garantie et c'est fort à parier qu'il le soit.


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Juin 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu dis l'avoir depuis décembre 2004, tu as vérifié sur la page d'apple que j'ai mis en lien plus haut si ton mac faisait parti du problème d'extension ? (je remets le lien ICI)
> Sinon, tu as souscris à un applecare 3 ans ? Dans le cas contraire ton mac ne sera pris en charge que s'il fait partie des mac concernés par l'extension de garantie et c'est fort à parier qu'il le soit.



Sauf que la prise en charge ne concerne que les problèmes de vidéo et d'alimentation


----------



## JPTK (10 Juin 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que la prise en charge ne concerne que les problèmes de vidéo et d'alimentation



Et pour les condos qui gonflent, j'ai pas retrouvé.


----------



## mw3 (10 Juin 2006)

j'ai acheté un Imac G5 20' 2ghz (rev B) en août dernier.

En avril, je l'ai ramené au SAV, because notre ami s'éteint tout seul.

Je le recupère le 15 mai après une remise en état du circuit de ventilation.

Je le remet en route et rebelotte, il continue à s'éteindre tout seul au bout de quelques minutes.

Je le ramène de nouveau au SAV et le récupère aujourd'hui avec cette fois : remplacement de l'alimentation et remplacement de la carte mère.

Le problème n'est toujours pas réglé !!!!

Il ne reste pas allumé plus de quelques minutes. Il s'est même éteint pendant un Hardware test*.

Retour en SAV Lundi...




*pour lancer Hardware test : redémarrer avec cd install 1 en maintenant appuyée la touche option


----------



## Dramis (10 Juin 2006)

misterbizz a dit:
			
		

> poussiére qui doit empécher les ventilos de bien refroidir et de tourner correctement(sans bruits)




La poussière est un très bon isolant termique, un petit coup de déboussièrage et dit nous comment ça va par la suite.  

Il faut ouvrir la bête, soufler de l'air dans le trou d'aération n'aidera pas.


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Juin 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Et pour les condos qui gonflent, j'ai pas retrouvé.


Il me semble justement que les condos qui gonflent sont en rapport avec les problèmes vidéo


----------



## ice (10 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,

Mon iMac fait partie de la liste donnée par Apple&#8230; dois-je m'inquiéter ou pas?

Pour les premiers numéros de séries c'est bien entre W8435xxxxxx et W8522xxxxxx  ?


----------



## hippo sulfite (10 Juin 2006)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Mon iMac fait partie de la liste donnée par Apple dois-je m'inquiéter ou pas?
> 
> Pour les premiers numéros de séries c'est bien entre W8435xxxxxx et W8522xxxxxx  ?


 Le numéro de série du mien est : W85052T7PNY acheté en février 2005 (il semble bien être dans la série incriminée) et jusqu'à aujourd'hui je n'avais pas eu de problème.

Or cette après midi, la température de la CPU est montée au delà de 80 ° C avec des mises en veille forcées alors qu'habituellement elle restait cantonnée entre 60 et 70°C. Je pense que la chaleur extérieure (plus de 32°dans la pièce) doit y être pour quelque chose.
Je vais tout de même appeler Apple dès lundi.

PS : Bien sur, en étant à mon quatrième Mac sans avoir jamais eu un seul pépin Hard je n'ai pas pris Apple Care et je sens que je risque de le regréter.:rose:


----------



## galactyk (10 Juin 2006)

oké oké.. donc j'ai vérifié le numéro de serie de mon G5.. il est EFfectivement compris entre W8435xxxxxx et W8522xxxxxx !
Et alors donc çà a un rapport avec le problème que je connais. Qu'est ce qu'il faut que je fasse ? qu'on me l'échange ? 
Sinon avec je sais pas si j'ai souscrit à un Applecare pendant 3 ans ... Mais c'est quoi au juste çà un AppleCare. C'est un truc qui garantit ton appareil pour une durée de 3 ans.. Dans ce cas il faut que je vérifie. Quand à 'MW3' toi t'as vrément le best of ! L'ordi qui s'éteint tu vois moi c'est récent. Et là ce soir çà refoire.. Mais je dis abandonne ton appareil !
Et sinon pour la température : écoutez bien çà, je suis arrivé à 87,5° ! c'est vraiment inquiétant non ? bon alors apparement çà vient du numéro de série..
Merci pour toutes vos réponses en tt cas


----------



## JPTK (10 Juin 2006)

galactyk a dit:
			
		

> oké oké.. donc j'ai vérifié le numéro de serie de mon G5.. il est EFfectivement compris entre W8435xxxxxx et W8522xxxxxx !
> Et alors donc çà a un rapport avec le problème que je connais. Qu'est ce qu'il faut que je fasse ? qu'on me l'échange ?
> Sinon avec je sais pas si j'ai souscrit à un Applecare pendant 3 ans ... Mais c'est quoi au juste çà un AppleCare. C'est un truc qui garantit ton appareil pour une durée de 3 ans.. Dans ce cas il faut que je vérifie. Quand à 'MW3' toi t'as vrément le best of ! L'ordi qui s'éteint tu vois moi c'est récent. Et là ce soir çà refoire.. Mais je dis abandonne ton appareil !
> Et sinon pour la température : écoutez bien çà, je suis arrivé à 87,5° ! c'est vraiment inquiétant non ? bon alors apparement çà vient du numéro de série..
> Merci pour toutes vos réponses en tt cas




Si t'avais pris l'extension de garantie de 3 ans (apple care) tu le saurais car c'est quand même dans les 300 , à moins que tu comptes pas trop la petite monnaie 
En tout cas ton mac est couvert par apple puisque inclus dans les mac pourris tout daubé, donc tu n'as plus qu'à appeler et ils devraient venir le chercher (Steve Jobs lui même, en mob, prévoie des bières car on l'appelle_ l'écluse_* en Californie) ou alors faut le déposer dans un centre agréé apple en expliquant ton problème preuves à l'appuie, je sais pas trop comment ça se passe j'ai jamais eu de mac en rade je touche du bois d'arbre 





* en français dans le texte.


----------



## galactyk (11 Juin 2006)

ah la la j'ai pas de chance quand même !
Moi je dis Steve Jobs s'il veut venir me chercher mon imac et me l'échanger avec sa mobylette y'as pas de problème. Ce n'est que justice. Cà lui apprendra lui fondateur d'Apple à nous refiler de la daube..
Bon ben en tout cas le problème est résolu.. Merci à ceux qui ont participé à cette discussion surtout 'jaipatoukompri'.


----------



## galactyk (11 Juin 2006)

Escuse moi je relance le sujet. Je vais appeler Apple là mais je ne trouve pas (il faut le faire) de numéro pour les joindre. Où puis je appeler pour régler ce problème ?
Autres Questions : est tu bien sur que le problème que je connais est dû au numéro de série ? Parce que ils disent sur la page Apple que tu m'as donnée : 

'Les systèmes affectés présenteront l'un des symptômes suivants liés à la vidéo ou à l'alimentation :
Affichage vidéo brouillé ou déformé
Aucun affichage vidéo
Aucune alimentation'

Donc c'est bien sur ? Les condos qui gonflent (comme tu dis) sont en rapport avec les problèmes vidéo.. Donc si je balance tous ces arguments à Apple ils me reprendront mon ordi.. ils me le rembourseront ?


----------



## Laurent_h (12 Juin 2006)

galactyk a dit:
			
		

> Escuse moi je relance le sujet. Je vais appeler Apple là mais je ne trouve pas (il faut le faire) de numéro pour les joindre. Où puis je appeler pour régler ce problème ?
> Autres Questions : est tu bien sur que le problème que je connais est dû au numéro de série ? Parce que ils disent sur la page Apple que tu m'as donnée :
> 
> 'Les systèmes affectés présenteront l'un des symptômes suivants liés à la vidéo ou à l'alimentation :
> ...



N?on, ils te le répareront lorsque tu l'auras déposé dans un AppleCenter...


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2006)

galactyk a dit:
			
		

> Escuse moi je relance le sujet. Je vais appeler Apple là mais je ne trouve pas (il faut le faire) de numéro pour les joindre. Où puis je appeler pour régler ce problème ?
> Autres Questions : est tu bien sur que le problème que je connais est dû au numéro de série ? Parce que ils disent sur la page Apple que tu m'as donnée :
> 
> 'Les systèmes affectés présenteront l'un des symptômes suivants liés à la vidéo ou à l'alimentation :
> ...




1) Depuis le temps que je suis sur macg, je sais jamais quel numéro appeler pour le SAV, je ne sais pas non plus ce qu'il vaut mieux faire, si c'est le déposé dans un centre apple agréé ou les appeler.

2) Je ne suis pas du tout sûr en effet qu'il y ait un rapport entre ton problème et le problème pris en charge par apple, n'empêche qui ne tente rien à rien. Tu dis que ton imac est en panne, que tu as vu sur les page apple qu'il faisait partie d'une série à problème et que tu viens donc bénéficier de l'extension de garantie, si là les symptômes que tu décris ne correspondent pas à leur programme, ils te le feront savoir et là mis à part aller au petit 3, je vois pas ce que tu pourras faire...

3) Regarde ICI, c'est probablement ton problème, mais apparemment c'est tout de même un peu délicat à réaliser.

4) C'est sur qu'il faudrait pas que tu déposes ton mac dans un centre agréé et qu'on te présente au final une facture de 500  qui ne serait pas pris en charge.


----------



## jaguymac (12 Juin 2006)

Tu as ouvert ton Imac pour voir si les condos étaient gonflés ou si ils fuient . Ma carte mère et mon alimentation ont été changé en novembre 2005. Mais par contre je n'ai pas eu de problème de ventilation mais des problèmes de plantages et d'affichage. Si tu as l'AppleCare un technicien viendra te dépanner chez toi.


----------



## Mac-lo (14 Juin 2006)

Bonjour a toi galactyk,
Je suis tout nouveau sur ce forum et je cherché quelqu'un qui justement avez le meme probleme. je m'explique, mon imac g5 a eu 2 ou 3 fois les ventilos qui tournaient justement comme des airbus. Il y a une semaine un clac a retentit a l'interieur lorsque je travaillé et il ne s'est jamais rallumé. Je l'ai donc ramené a la boite agrée apple ou je l'avais acheté, il m'on dit que cela venait d'une certaine serie de carte mere qui était defecteuse et qui cosait la vitesse anormal des ventilos. Heureusement qu'il était sous garantie car il m'ont précisé que ca aurait du couter 800 euros. Si le tien n'est plus sous garantie, j'ai lu qu'apple (et sa reste a verifier) te le change car c'est un probleme reconnu mais te laisse a charge la main duvre. Voila moi je vais le recuperer d'ici deux a trois jours, je pourrais t'en dire plus.
Tcho courage

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/member.php?u=45579


----------



## bigoudi (15 Juin 2006)

Eh! bien j'ai un peu d'avance... J'ai acheté mon imac G5 en octobre 2004. Tout allait pour le mieux jusqu'en novembre 2005. Je constate aussi que mon ordi fait partie de la liste noire de chez apple : pb de carte mère. Après discussion, le SAV fait une extension de ma garantie ( car elle venait juste d'expirer) donc je l'envois chez un réparateur agréé à 50 km de chez moi qui  l'envoie à 200km en réparation. Bref après près de quinze jours d'attente mon imac est de retour à la maison en pleine forme (?). Hélas... maintenant le ventilateur se fait entendre ( ce que je n'avais pas remarqué avant!) et après 2 ou 3 mois mon ordi se coupe ( écran noir... comme décrit dans les messages), mais ça n'arrive pas souvent...Bon, je me dis que la réparation n'a pas du être top...mais j'attends un peu car j'ai vraiment besoin de mon ordi pour le boulot!!! Seulement pendant les récentes chaleurs il ne tenait plus 30 min! J'appelle le service après vente d'apple qui comprend mon problème(!) mais qui m'annonce que cette fois il n'y aura pas d'extension de garantie car la première réparation était garantie 3 mois(?) donc c'est trop tard!! Je leur répète que c'est la suite de la mauvaise 1ère réparation... ( on me répond que mon ordi a quand même bien fonctionné pendant 6 mois!!!! Ca ne m'a pas consolée!!!). J'ai essayé de leur dire que mon ordinateur faisant partie de la liste noire de chez Apple (qu'est-ce que je n'avais pas dit !) était défectueux dès l'origine, Apple aurait du rappeler tous ces imac et les échanger ( vu le prix d'achat)... Bon, bref ils sont désolés mais....
Que puis-je faire d'autre maintenant?? Quelqu'un a une idée?


----------



## Laurent_h (15 Juin 2006)

bigoudi a dit:
			
		

> Eh! bien j'ai un peu d'avance... J'ai acheté mon imac G5 en octobre 2004. Tout allait pour le mieux jusqu'en novembre 2005. Je constate aussi que mon ordi fait partie de la liste noire de chez apple : pb de carte mère. Après discussion, le SAV fait une extension de ma garantie ( car elle venait juste d'expirer) donc je l'envois chez un réparateur agréé à 50 km de chez moi qui  l'envoie à 200km en réparation. Bref après près de quinze jours d'attente mon imac est de retour à la maison en pleine forme (?). Hélas... maintenant le ventilateur se fait entendre ( ce que je n'avais pas remarqué avant!) et après 2 ou 3 mois mon ordi se coupe ( écran noir... comme décrit dans les messages), mais ça n'arrive pas souvent...Bon, je me dis que la réparation n'a pas du être top...mais j'attends un peu car j'ai vraiment besoin de mon ordi pour le boulot!!! Seulement pendant les récentes chaleurs il ne tenait plus 30 min! J'appelle le service après vente d'apple qui comprend mon problème(!) mais qui m'annonce que cette fois il n'y aura pas d'extension de garantie car la première réparation était garantie 3 mois(?) donc c'est trop tard!! Je leur répète que c'est la suite de la mauvaise 1ère réparation... ( on me répond que mon ordi a quand même bien fonctionné pendant 6 mois!!!! Ca ne m'a pas consolée!!!). J'ai essayé de leur dire que mon ordinateur faisant partie de la liste noire de chez Apple (qu'est-ce que je n'avais pas dit !) était défectueux dès l'origine, Apple aurait du rappeler tous ces imac et les échanger ( vu le prix d'achat)... Bon, bref ils sont désolés mais....
> Que puis-je faire d'autre maintenant?? Quelqu'un a une idée?



vérifier que le numéro de série de la nouvelle carte mère n'est pas encore une fois sur la liste noire des iMac... c'est déjà arrivé


----------



## pasc (15 Juin 2006)

Qualqu'un pourrait-il me dire à quelle température les ventilos sont censés se mettre ne marche ?
Parce que là, j'ai juste Safari et Itunes d'ouvert, le disque dur est à 53° d'après X Resource graph, et ça souffle pas mal. C'est normal ou bien ?


----------



## JPTK (15 Juin 2006)

pasc a dit:
			
		

> Qualqu'un pourrait-il me dire à quelle température les ventilos sont censés se mettre ne marche ?
> Parce que là, j'ai juste Safari et Itunes d'ouvert, le disque dur est à 53° d'après X Resource graph, et ça souffle pas mal. C'est normal ou bien ?




Normal  Les ventilos tournent certainement, doucement, ce qui fait qu'ils sont inaudibles


----------



## Imaginus (16 Juin 2006)

Quelques reponses donc...


Les condensateurs qui gonflent:
Le probleme fut soulevé il y a maintenant plus d'un an. Comme beaucoup de carte PC à la meme epoque ,les condensateurs sur la cartes meres sont defectueux et gonflent jusqu'a claquer et bye bye...La faute au fabriquant de ces derniers condensateurs qui a serieusement merdé... 

Solution: Aucune. Changement de carte mere.

Les ventilos qui se declanchent:
Sur ImacG5 (et PowerMac),il y a eu le meme probleme qu'avec certaine rev A du Macbook et du Macbook pro. A savoir un paté de pate thermique sur le CPU qui avec le temps se solidifie et provoque une grave surchauffe du cpu rendant dingue son propriétaire par le bruit assourdissant des maleureux ventirads qui essaye tant bien que mal de limité la casse avant l'extinction automatique de securité (95degrés).

Solutions: Pour les machines sous garantie un passage dans un Applecenter resoudra le probleme.La Tp de fonctionnement en charge dans le pire des cas ne doit pas excédé 70° au dela il y a un probleme à ce niveau.Bien evidement je suppose que vous nettoyez votre mac et ses grille d'aeration au moins tous les 3 mois a coup de bombe d'air comprimé.
Pour les autres ,mise au potentiel electrique du mac (en touchant sa carcasse avant de tripoter les composant pour l'electricité statique) démontage (voir les sites avec les photos) nettoyage du socle du ventirad et du cpu (à l'acetone ca part tout seul). Pose d'une pellicule la plus fine possible de pate thermique Artic Silver sur le die du cpu (attention c'est conducteur donc on ne bave pas sur les semi conducteurs autour du CPU). Remontage avec grand soin.

PS: Contrairement à une croyance connue ,la pate thermique perd de son pouvoir au fil du temps et seche partiellement. L'operation est a renouvelé tous les trois ans pour une pate de haute qualité comme l'Artic Silver.Enfin on ne met pas de Gel silicone comme j'ai deja vu faire sur un CPU.Ce n'est pas un transistor de puissance et un CPU est beaucoup plus serré sur son ventirad que ce dernier. Le Gel trop liquide est ejecté sur les cotés...


----------



## pasc (16 Juin 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Normal  Les ventilos tournent certainement, doucement, ce qui fait qu'ils sont inaudibles



Oui mais là, ils ne tournaient pas du tout de façon inaudible, c'est bien mon problème. Et ça ne le faisait pas au début.

Ces derniers temps, j'ai envoyé de l'air par la fente arrière, j'ai suivi les conseils d'apple en débranchant, puis rebranchant tout en appuyant sur le bouton de démarrage. J'ai moyennement envie de l'ouvrir, au contraire de man ancien G4, ça n'a pas l'air d'être fait pour ouvrir.
Comment on sait si on a un Rev A, B ou C ? Je crois être encore sous garantie (acheté sur le refurb il y a quelques mois), mais il faudrait que je sois sûr que ce n'est pas un fonctionnement normal de la machine avant de faire jouer la garantie.


----------



## JPTK (16 Juin 2006)

pasc a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais là, ils ne tournaient pas du tout de façon inaudible, c'est bien mon problème. Et ça ne le faisait pas au début.



Bah s'ils tournent pas, ils sont forcément inaudibles :rateau: 
C'est pas très clair ce que tu dis, tu les vois immobile où tu supposes qu'ils le sont car inaudibles ?


Car des ventilos qui tournent doucement sont totalement inaudibles même en collant l'oreille dessus.

De plus si ton mac est à 55°, les ventilos n'ont pas de raisons de souffler, faudrait te faire du soucis si ton mac était à 75° et que tu n'entendais toujours rien.

Tu vas pas envoyer un mac au SAV parce que tu l'entends pas. T'as qu'à lancer un encodage vidéo + le visualisateur itunes et enfin allez sur cette page avec safari (bouffe anormalement du cpu), je suis sûr que tu vas les entendre ces ventilos


----------



## pasc (16 Juin 2006)

Désolé, j'ai dû mal m'exprimer. 

Je veux dire qu'ils tournent, ils sont _vraiment_ audibles, même à 53°, bien loin du léger bzzzz qu'il y a juste après le démarrage. 
Ce que je recherche, c'est plus de silence, ce qui m'incite maintenant à l'éteindre plutôt que d'attendre que les ventilos s'arrêtent. Mais je ne parviens pas à savoir si le fait que je les entende autant est normal (il ne me semble pas qu'il ne faisait pas ça au début), ou si c'est moi qui suis trop exigeant.
Comment savoir ?


----------



## JPTK (16 Juin 2006)

pasc a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, j'ai dû mal m'exprimer.
> 
> Je veux dire qu'ils tournent, ils sont _vraiment_ audibles, même à 53°, bien loin du léger bzzzz qu'il y a juste après le démarrage.
> Ce que je recherche, c'est plus de silence, ce qui m'incite maintenant à l'éteindre plutôt que d'attendre que les ventilos s'arrêtent. Mais je ne parviens pas à savoir si le fait que je les entende autant est normal (il ne me semble pas qu'il ne faisait pas ça au début), ou si c'est moi qui suis trop exigeant.
> Comment savoir ?




Oups désolé c'est moi qui ai lu l'inverse de ce que tu as écris, je suis fatigué.... :sleep:

Donc non c'est pas normal je pense... l'imac est quasi inaudible en temps normal. Il faudrait le démonter pour enlever la poussière, l'imac G5 est bien plus facile à démonter que l'imac G4.

Regarde cette news, apparemment c'est assez délicat à faire...


----------



## bigoudi (16 Juin 2006)

Laurent_h a dit:
			
		

> vérifier que le numéro de série de la nouvelle carte mère n'est pas encore une fois sur la liste noire des iMac... c'est déjà arrivé




Bonjour
comment faire pour vérifier si le n° de série de la nouvelle carte mère n'est pas encore une fois sur la liste noire des iMac???


----------



## MamaCass (16 Juin 2006)

Menu Pomme > Informations Système > Matériel, non ?
A cet endroit je pense que c'est le numéro de série du mac mais est-ce en fait le numéro de série de la carte mère ? C'est le même numéro ?


----------



## DarKOrange (21 Juin 2006)

oui c'est le même


----------



## macinside (21 Juin 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que la prise en charge ne concerne que les problèmes de vidéo et d'alimentation



précision pour les alimentions : uniquement les machines vendu en amérique du nord et au japon (alim 110 V uniquement) pas les autres alimentations (110/240 v  )


----------



## macinside (21 Juin 2006)

Laurent_h a dit:
			
		

> vérifier que le numéro de série de la nouvelle carte mère n'est pas encore une fois sur la liste noire des iMac... c'est déjà arrivé



elle le sera forcement vu qu'il aura une carte logic réparé


----------



## macinside (21 Juin 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> oui c'est le même



il faut toujours prendre le numéro de série sur le boîtier de la machine


----------



## Laurent_h (22 Juin 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> elle le sera forcement vu qu'il aura une carte logic réparé



Pourquoi ?

L'AppleCenter ne change pas la carte mère défectueuse par une neuve ? jamais ?
C'est toujours une carte défectueuse qui a été réparée ?
C'est pas terrible ça...


----------



## macinside (22 Juin 2006)

Laurent_h a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ?
> 
> L'AppleCenter ne change pas la carte mère défectueuse par une neuve ? jamais ?



le centre de maintenance montera la carte qu'apple lui fournira qui ne sera sûrement pas neuve


----------



## mw3 (22 Juin 2006)

En juillet dernier, j'ai acheté 3 imac G5 20" (revB).

2 présentent des symptomes identiques.

Ils s'arrêtent tout seul.

J'ai cru au début qu'il s'agissait d'un problème de surchauffe, mais l'arrêt est aléatoire, parfois à 50°, parfois 10 seconde après le démarrage d'une machine éteinte depuis plusieurs heures..

Le premier (numéro de série commençant par W8525...) à commencé en avril et est retourné en SAV.
Retour en mai avec changement système ventillation.
Pas d'amélioration et retour SAV.
Il revient en juin avec changement carte-mère (numéro de série commençant par W8530...) et alim.
Toujours le même problème et renvoie en SAV.
Solution commerciale en négociation.

Le second (numéro de série commençant par W8525...) me fait le même plan depuis une semaine...
Lundi : SAV !

le troisième (numéro de série commençant par W8531...) marche parfaitement pou l'instant.


----------



## DarKOrange (22 Juin 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il faut toujours prendre le numéro de série sur le boîtier de la machine



Sauf que dans ce cas Mamacass veut savoir si la nouvelle carte mère fait partie des cartes défectueuses et c'est pas le numéro sur le Mac qu'il faut prendre mais bien celui du menu pomme


----------



## macinside (22 Juin 2006)

si  celui du mac  apr&#232;s changement de la carte logic tu n'aura plus de num&#233;ro dans le menu pomme


----------



## Laurent_h (22 Juin 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> si  celui du mac  après changement de la carte logic tu n'aura plus de numéro dans le menu pomme



ça dépent...
le 29/08/2005 à 18h04, Kathy_h disait :

-----------------------------------
"Je viens de découvrir que le numéro de série de la nouvelle carte mère de mon iMac G5 fait également partie de la liste noire d'Appel. ( en fait c'est le numéro de série qui apparaît dans " A propos de ce mac" je pensais au départ que c'était l'ancien numéro de série et bien non, c'est le nouveau puisqu'il est différent de celui qui est sous le pied de l'imac G5 ) 

Ainsi la carte mère HS a été remplacée par une carte mère qui risque d'être HS dans pas longtemps.

Bravo Apple !!!!"
-----------------------------------


----------



## Mac-lo (23 Juin 2006)

Les ventilos qui se declanchent:
Sur ImacG5 (et PowerMac),il y a eu le meme probleme qu'avec certaine rev A du Macbook et du Macbook pro. A savoir un paté de pate thermique sur le CPU qui avec le temps se solidifie et provoque une grave surchauffe du cpu rendant dingue son propriétaire par le bruit assourdissant des maleureux ventirads qui essaye tant bien que mal de limité la casse avant l'extinction automatique de securité (95degrés).





hello a tous voila, le mien (imac g5 ppc 1,9ghz isight) s'est eteint brusquement aprés que les ventilos se soit mis a tourner comme des airbus..
Je lé donc ramené au centre agrée apple ou je l'avais acheté et cela fait 3 semaines qu'il est en reparation.
je voulais te demander si la pate thermique sur le cpu demande du temps a etre enlevée???
Car 3 semaines ca commence a etre long...


----------



## Wollywell (24 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,

Mon iMac G5 est tombé en panne debut avril 2006 (acheté le 15/04/06 donc pas un an) => Kernel panic a repetition au démarrage.
Le sav (Fnac) m'a changé la carte mère (le problème c'est que ça a tellement été bien fait que  mon ordi est revenu tout rayé avec un coin cassé alors qu'il est parti en atelier dans un état impeccable)... après avoir signalé le problème, retour immédiat en atelier ... 
Il est revenu début mai avec un nouveau boitier et un nouveau pied donc plus de n° de serie à l'exterieur...
et à l'interieur de la machine, plus de n° de serie non plus... même pas celui de la nouvelle carte... 
le sav Fnac m'a certifié que c'etait normal.. je reste perplexe... :hein:
Après m'être renseigné auprès d'apple, un technicien m'a dit que c'etait pas normal que je n'ai plus aucun n° d'identification... (dans ce cas, plus reconnu chez apple) je devrais avoir le n° de la nouvelle carte.
Le sav persiste : cartes vierges fournies par apple ... il faut un appareil pour remettre le n¨de serie dessus... 

Les ennuis continuent => Aujourd'hui... re en panne... l'ordi plante... image figée... plus de souris... plus rien..
impossible de réinstaller mac os ... ça bloque aussi lors de l'installation... 
J'ai peur de renvoyer à nouveau mon mac au sav Fnac (vu le serieux, comment va t il revenir cette fois!?!?) J'ai l'impression que ça bidouille bcp... 

Donc today : plus de n° de serie, et le mac encore en panne 

Merci de me donner votre avis sur cette histoire de n° de serie manquant... que puis je faire? D'après vous, la nouvelle panne... encore la carte mère?

Bon samedi à tous.


----------



## pasc (24 Juin 2006)

Demander un échange pur et simple ?


----------



## Wollywell (24 Juin 2006)

J'ai demandé à la Fnac un échange... rien à faire... j'ai même envoyé une lettre recommandé A/R au sav, au service client et dans le magasin d'achat... personne ne bouge... tout semble normal 

Plus de n° de série chez eux c'est normal...
les rayures sur un mac impeccable... ça peut arriver c'est les risques des reparations...

Bref, je ne sais plus à quel saint me vouer...

Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est pourquoi je n'ai aucun n° dans la machine?!?:hein:

Puis je exiger un echange?

Merci de vos reponses.


----------



## MamaCass (24 Juin 2006)

Bonjour Wollywell,
Si tu arrives &#224; faire marcher ton mac, va dans le menu pomme > A propos de ce mac > plus d'infos > Mat&#233;riel et l&#224; tu devrais avoir le num&#233;ro de s&#233;rie de ta carte m&#232;re.

De plus sur ta facture d'achat, tu as logiquement le num&#233;ro de s&#233;rie de ton mac.
Si tu vois le num&#233;ro, appelle Apple et explique leur ta situation.
Bon courage &#224; toi.

(Sinon, rien ne vaut l'achat de son mac dans un Apple Center Agr&#233;e.)

Mamacass


----------



## Wollywell (24 Juin 2006)

Plus de n° de série dans menu < pommes ... rien dans la machine 'et come je l'ai expliqué dans mon précedent message rien non plus à l'exterieur puisqu'ils ont changé le pied du mac... (le pied a ete changé alosr qu'il n'etait pas endommagé).
Quant à ma facture, c'est l'ancien n° de serie qui est noté.

Le technicien apple m'a dit que c'etait pas normal et qu'il fallait voir avec un responsable Fnac, le problème c'est que chez eux tout le monde se renvoit la balle et au final personne ne bouge

Je crois que je vais faire expertiser mon iMac pour savoir ce qui a vraiment été mis comme carte mère... tout ça me semble vraiment très suspect, qu'en pensez-vous?

Merci MamaCass pour ta reponse.

Bonne soirée.

PS : si qq1 a du nouveau au sujet du n° de serie manquant, n'hesitez pas à me donner votre avis - Thanks a lot -


----------



## MamaCass (25 Juin 2006)

Salut,
Essaye de télécharger InforMac, va dans "Profil Rapide" est-ce qu'il te trouve un numéro de série ? (on sait jamais !)

Voici le lien pour télécharger InforMac :
http://www.maconnect.ch/index.php?page=informac&lang=fr

Bonne nuit.....:sleep: :sleep: 



Mamacass


----------



## Wollywell (25 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,

Merci MamaCass pour le tuyau informac - je ne connaissais pas & c'est vraiment bien - malheureusement, aucun n° de série n'apparait => vide complet :hein:

Donc toujours avec mon problème ... 

Bon dimanche à tous.


PS : sympa ton blog MamaCass


----------



## jaguymac (25 Juin 2006)

Quand Apple change la carte mère c'est tout à fait normal qu'il n'y ait plus de numéro de série mais par contre ils auraient dû te remettre le numéro de série sous le pied car c'est celui-ci qui compte après changement de la carte mère.


----------



## Wollywell (25 Juin 2006)

Bonjour Jaguymac,

Tout à fait d'accord avec toi, ils auraient du remettre le n° de serie sous le pied... 
Cependant, ça n'a pas été fait et ce que je ne comprends pas c'est pourquoi les autres personnes qui ont fait changé la carte mère sur leur mac ont un nouveau n° de serie... dans la machine menu< pommes etc... moi c'est vide:mouais:

Tout ça me semble suspect +++
...  et le resultat final c'est que je n'ai plus aucun n° de serie et dans un tel cas mon ordi n'est plus reférencé apple 


Merci pour ta reponse Jaguymac 

=> Si vous avez des infos qui pourraient m'aider à resoudre le problème... n'hésitez pas.

Bonne soirée à tous.


----------



## jaguymac (25 Juin 2006)

Ma carte mère faisait partie de la série défectueuse et elle a été changé en novembre 2005 ( condensateurs qui fuyaient ). Je n'ai pas non plus de numéro de série mais c'est tout à fait normal d'après Apple. D'ailleurs sur les forums que j'avais lu après mon problème de carte, toutes les autres personnes qui ont eu leur carte mère changé non pas de numéro de série eux aussi. Par contre ce que je trouve anormal c'est de retrouver son imac tout abimé après réparation. Heureusement pour moi le technicien est venu la changer chez moi.


----------



## Wollywell (25 Juin 2006)

Re Jaguymac,

moi aussi, j'ai regardé sur les forum, mais les personnes qui ont fait changé la carte mère parlent d'un autre n° dans la machine apres changement (different de celui sous le pied) donc, c'est bien que la carte a un numéro?!?

Toi, Jaguymac, tu n'as plus de n° dans la machine : menu< pomme< à propos de ce mac... ???
ça me parait louche des cartes mères apple vierges?!?!

Bref, aujourd'hui, je ne sais plus quoi faire pour resoudre ce problème pour authentifier mon mac - quelle valeur si un jour je veux le revendre ???? - 

Vu les problèmes rencontrés (cartes mère defectueuse, rayures, plus de n° de serie...) j'aurais pensé que la Fnac aurait pu changer mon mac ...:mouais:

¤¤¤ Bonne soirée ¤¤¤


----------



## amo (20 Août 2006)

bigoudi a dit:
			
		

> Eh! bien j'ai un peu d'avance... J'ai acheté mon imac G5 en octobre 2004. Tout allait pour le mieux jusqu'en novembre 2005. Je constate aussi que mon ordi fait partie de la liste noire de chez apple : pb de carte mère. Après discussion, le SAV fait une extension de ma garantie ( car elle venait juste d'expirer) donc je l'envois chez un réparateur agréé à 50 km de chez moi qui  l'envoie à 200km en réparation. Bref après près de quinze jours d'attente mon imac est de retour à la maison en pleine forme (?). Hélas... maintenant le ventilateur se fait entendre ( ce que je n'avais pas remarqué avant!) et après 2 ou 3 mois mon ordi se coupe ( écran noir... comme décrit dans les messages), mais ça n'arrive pas souvent...Bon, je me dis que la réparation n'a pas du être top...mais j'attends un peu car j'ai vraiment besoin de mon ordi pour le boulot!!! Seulement pendant les récentes chaleurs il ne tenait plus 30 min! J'appelle le service après vente d'apple qui comprend mon problème(!) mais qui m'annonce que cette fois il n'y aura pas d'extension de garantie car la première réparation était garantie 3 mois(?) donc c'est trop tard!! Je leur répète que c'est la suite de la mauvaise 1ère réparation... ( on me répond que mon ordi a quand même bien fonctionné pendant 6 mois!!!! Ca ne m'a pas consolée!!!). J'ai essayé de leur dire que mon ordinateur faisant partie de la liste noire de chez Apple (qu'est-ce que je n'avais pas dit !) était défectueux dès l'origine, Apple aurait du rappeler tous ces imac et les échanger ( vu le prix d'achat)... Bon, bref ils sont désolés mais....
> Que puis-je faire d'autre maintenant?? Quelqu'un a une idée?



Bonjour

Je suis depuis plusieurs mois cette discussion à propos des problèmes de l'Imac G5 mais n'ayant pas de solutions à apporter, je ne me suis pas manifestée. Depuis hier, je peux au moins témoigner concernant les questions de garantie.
J'ai acquis mon g5 en novembre 2004. En juin 2005 problème d'affichage : image à l'écran qui se déforme, traits horizontaux. Je dépose mon ordi à la Fnac et je le récupère 2 mois plus tard (!) avec une nouvelle carte mère, sans frais puisqu'il était encore sous garantie. Au mois de février 2006, il se met à planter sans raison apparente mais de façon très occasionnelle ce qui fait que je ne m'inquiète pas outre mesure. Progressivement le problème s'amplifie (mise en route intempestive des ventilateurs avec plantage systématique) et devient de plus en plus fréquent au point que l'ordinateur n'est pratiquement plus utilisable. Fin avril je me décide à l'apporter à l'AppleCenter de mon domicile (les délais et mes doutes sur le SAV de la Fnac m'avaient refroidie). Au vu des symptômes décrits, le technicien me dit que ce problème n'est pas couvert par l'extension de garantie Apple sur les séries défectueuses. Toutefois il procède à un dépoussiérage complet de l'appareil et au bout de 4 jours, je peux reprendre mon appareil. Bien que je n'ai pas acheté mon mac chez eux, la réparation est gratuite !
Il fonctionne correctement pendant 3 semaines environ et les difficultés réapparaissent. Faute de temps (heureusement j'ai également un G3), je tarde à rapporter l'ordi et le 5 août, je le dépose à l'Applecenter. 
Vendredi, le technicien m'appelle, me dit que qu'il a changé la carte mère et que tous les frais de cette réparation (pièce et main-d'oeuvre) sont pris en charge par Apple car le problème est reconnu par Apple.
J'ai mon ordinateur depuis hier après-midi. Evidemment il est encore trop tôt pour dire que tout va bien. Je me laisse un délai raisonnable pour constater l'efficacité de l'intervention avant de vous en informer.


----------



## amo (8 Octobre 2006)

amo a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Je suis depuis plusieurs mois cette discussion à propos des problèmes de l'Imac G5 mais n'ayant pas de solutions à apporter, je ne me suis pas manifestée. Depuis hier, je peux au moins témoigner concernant les questions de garantie.
> J'ai acquis mon g5 en novembre 2004. En juin 2005 problème d'affichage : image à l'écran qui se déforme, traits horizontaux. Je dépose mon ordi à la Fnac et je le récupère 2 mois plus tard (!) avec une nouvelle carte mère, sans frais puisqu'il était encore sous garantie. Au mois de février 2006, il se met à planter sans raison apparente mais de façon très occasionnelle ce qui fait que je ne m'inquiète pas outre mesure. Progressivement le problème s'amplifie (mise en route intempestive des ventilateurs avec plantage systématique) et devient de plus en plus fréquent au point que l'ordinateur n'est pratiquement plus utilisable. Fin avril je me décide à l'apporter à l'AppleCenter de mon domicile (les délais et mes doutes sur le SAV de la Fnac m'avaient refroidie). Au vu des symptômes décrits, le technicien me dit que ce problème n'est pas couvert par l'extension de garantie Apple sur les séries défectueuses. Toutefois il procède à un dépoussiérage complet de l'appareil et au bout de 4 jours, je peux reprendre mon appareil. Bien que je n'ai pas acheté mon mac chez eux, la réparation est gratuite !
> ...



Des nouvelles comme promis : il y a 15 jours, mon G5 m'a lâchée ; écran noir et malgré de nombreuses tentatives impossible de le rallumer. Retour au SAV. Changement de carte mère pris en charge par le SAV (garantie de 3 mois sur la carte mère). Le SAV m'a conseillé de contacter Apple vu le nombre d'interventions et notamment sur la carte mère en même pas 2 ans (l'appareil en est à sa 4è carte mère !!!) pour solliciter de leur part un geste commercial. Ce que je vais faire. En attendant il marche, jusqu'à quand ??? A bientôt pour la suite du feuilleton.


----------

